# lanolin won't dissolve



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm trying to lanolize my new wool covers, and the lanolin won't dissolve. I put it in a mug with some hot water and left it there for an hour... it's still all clumped together. Am I missing something here?? I can't soak the covers in lanolin if it's just all clumped together like that. I should add that my tube of lanolin is probably two years old. Maybe I need a new one??
tia


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

I would guess your water wasn't hot enough. I just put some water in a small saucepan, add the lanolin, and heat it up until the lanolin dissolves. It has to get pretty hot.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I usually heat my water in a pyrex measureing cup in a microwave to boiling. Then add the lanolin and stir. I've never had that not work.


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey there E!

Here I am, perusing the diapering forum and I found your handle!








Say, have you ever tried the spray lanolin? That seems pretty simple.

Talk soon,
soulyluna


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

Lanolin needs really hot water to melt, and add some mild soap to help emulsify it in the water. Personally, trying to dissolve lanolin in water to lanolize annoys me so I just take a dab on my hands, rub it around, then pat all over the damp wool to lanolize (inside too). Works fine for me.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

This seems to work for me: I boil about a cup of water in the electric kettle, squeeze some lanolin out onto the bottom of the sink, and then pour the boiling water on it 'til it dissolves - takes about a minute. Then I add cool water, wool wash, and my wool. HTH.


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

I put some lanolin in a little dish of boiling water and I add a few drops of dr. bronners soap. Then after the lanolin dissolves I add it to cool water for soaking. The key is to put in a few drops of soap. Before I started doing that I had clumping problems as well.


----------

